# Hey this is kinda urgent.



## walkerwilkin (Oct 31, 2013)

Do ya'll think a 10 foot flat bottom is too short for a jet jon? thanks


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 31, 2013)

No, my buddy sells/modifies Surfango kayaks and they have a jet pump and are smaller than that.
Look up Superyak on Youtube.


----------



## walkerwilkin (Oct 31, 2013)

well im worried that since its a flat bottom the boat wont have as much weight over the stern and cavitate really bad.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Shouldn't be a problem, as long as you build a slight V in it, at least 10 degrees minimum.


----------



## walkerwilkin (Oct 31, 2013)

So do you recommended cutting out a section and making the v. Im curious how i would build the v. I measured from the end of the engine compartment in my ski to the front end of the motor and it was about 32 inches.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 31, 2013)

I had assumed you were building the hull. Since you're using an existing flat bottom, you might want to take a look at how Ranchero built the 'spoon' on his hull. This will allow you to run with a flat hull without having to make a V.


----------



## walkerwilkin (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks a ton i just figured out that "spoon" shape you all have been talking about


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 31, 2013)

The spoon will turn aerated water into smooth water, eliminating the cavitation. To see a scale model of how it works, hold a spoon upside down under a faucet with an aerator screen, with the tip at a slight downward angle, letting the water hit the handle end of the spoon. Note how the shape knocks out the areation by the time it reaches the tip? This is what the spoon will do on the hull of your boat.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 31, 2013)

10 footer NO WAY #-o


----------



## walkerwilkin (Oct 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333481#p333481 said:


> hotshotinn » 31 Oct 2013, 20:04[/url]"]10 footer NO WAY #-o


Why


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 31, 2013)

walkerwilkin said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333481#p333481 said:
> 
> 
> > hotshotinn » 31 Oct 2013, 20:04[/url]"]10 footer NO WAY #-o
> ...


Scared


----------



## walkerwilkin (Oct 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333489#p333489 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 31 Oct 2013, 20:30[/url]"]
> 
> 
> walkerwilkin said:
> ...


Why wouldnt a ten foot boat be okay?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 31, 2013)

walkerwilkin said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333489#p333489 said:
> 
> 
> > smackdaddy53 » 31 Oct 2013, 20:30[/url]"]
> ...


I was saying hotshotin is scared, that is why he replied "no way".


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 31, 2013)

I've seen some videos of small jet johns put together with little 10 or 12 foot johnboats. All have been the cut-and-splice design. Haven't seen any that use an aluminum pump, though.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 1, 2013)

Too short for one thing. Given the performance of you SP engine and pump a 10 footer won't draw enough depth at any speed above displacment and the I think it'll just suck air. You need to feed the pump air free water and I don't think you'll have enough length to keep the air away from the pump. Maybe if it was a true V bottom you might pull it off as it would cut through the air / water better. Flat hull is going to pack the air between the strakes easier. A spoon might work but I think it's going to be too far forward, might effect the hulls handling.

You'd be better off configuring your ski to fish off it.

My dad has a 1032 down at his house for the back of his Chris Craft 280 cat, I've looked at putting a jet drive in it from an old Kawi stand up but it doesn't lend itself to that modification.


----------

